# Very Sick Hedgehog Please Help!



## Brillo (Sep 23, 2010)

My hedgehog Birllo (4 years old) started show signs of lethargy and weakness on Sunday afternoon 9/12. Two days leading up to this she had a smaller appetite then usual and had a small amount of discharge coming from one nostril. The room was warm and I thought she was possibly going into aestivation.. I quickly cooled the room, syringed baby food (chicken and rice mixture) and pedialyte.

Next morning (Monday 9/13) I took her to the vet. She had blood in her mucus discharge. The veterinarian said she seemed to have a upper respiratory infection and was dehydrated. Brillo was given Subcu fluids, antibiotic (Baytril), antihistamine (hydroxyzine) and Carnivore Care powder food. That evening she was still weak but active and even using her wheel. Needless to say, I was thrilled and had a positive outlook on her health. **throughout the night she seemed to make a clicking noise (with teeth?)

Sores and scabbing started appearing on the sides of her mouth and cheeks within the next two days of being on Baytril, Hydroxzine, forced foods/fluids. I thought that this might be a irritation occurring from the syringing or a possible allergic reaction.

Thursday (9/16) I spoke with the vet and explained her condition. He said that it was more then likely the infection running its course and to keep with the same regimen.
Over the next three days her condition stayed about the same. scabs, sores, not self feeding or drinking and weak. **Sunday night a new sore appeared on her back foot and she had a foul smell.

Monday 9/19 I spoke with the vet and explained her condition and my alarm. I asked again if it could be due to a allergic reaction to medications or food. He said he has never seen an allergy to the meds and that I keep with it and should increase her food intake. Also, If she wasn't showing improvement by Thursday to bring her in.

Tuesday evening 9/20 Brillo was very weak and lethargic. while giving her food, water and meds I noticed a small piece of bedding (Carefresh) stuck to her ear. I took a warm damp cloth and loosed the bedding. The top half of her ear came OFF with the bedding. It was bloody and split. Completely panicking and hysterical, I rushed her to the vet. The vet examined her, took a skin scrape and saw no mites or cancer. Slight bacteria was found but the said it could be superficial from the sores. They took her off the Baytril and Hydroxzine and gave me Sulfamethoxazole (Trimethoprim) 0.1ml twice daily, Silvadene Cream for the sores as needed and Buprenorphine 0.3mg injections two-three times a day for pain as well as a can of A/D.

Yesterday I gave her about 4-6ml of water and 4ml of food before she wouldn't take anymore. Did the regiment prescribed and she was still pretty lethargic.

Today, the sores seem to be doing a little better; the swelling is down a bit. But she's still not eating or drinking other than what I syringe feed her by mouth (about 7ml water/pedialyte and 4-5ml of A/D wet food). She's very weak but still tries to get up and walk around. She'll be going to the vet again for Subcu fluid treatment to maybe help her feel better.

Any help, info or experiences anyone has had would be appreciated. I'm very worried about her and want to keep fighting along side of her in hopes that she'll turn around and pull through.

Sorry for the long post, just wanted to make sure I covered all the details.

**the white on her sores and ear in the photos below is the Silvadene Cream


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

OMG! I am so sorry for you poor little hedgie. It makes me cry to see her this way and I hope that she will pull through. I'm sorry, but that vet sounds not so great. I wish I had any advice at all for you, but I don't. I'm so sorry and my thoughts will be with you and poor Brillo. Please keep us updated and big {hugs} to you both.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Awwww. I'm really sorry. I hope she makes it all right, and I wish I could help.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The poor wee girl. It certainly looks like some sort of skin infection and very possibly could be an allergic reaction since it came with the introduction of baytril and is easing now that she is off it. 

I suggest feeding her numerous times a day. Try to get 3-4 mls, 3-4 times a day. Small amounts more often will make her tummy feel better. 

Sending prayers for her recovery.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor, sweet Brillo. I'm so sorry you are both having to go through this. I just can't imagine. My heart just aches for you. I hope that she feels better quickly & will be thinking of you.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, I hope she gets better soon! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Brillo (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the replies, prayers and support. We just got back from the vet for some subq fluids in hopes it gives Brillo the kick-start towards better/faster re-hydration. 

Stopped by the pet store on the way home to pick up some fresh meal worms, hoping her favorite treat would interest her. She is still completely disinterested though  

We appreciate the quick replies. Please keep any suggestions, experiences and prayers coming and we'll keep you updated. Thanks again.


----------



## libraryhedgehog (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry! I hope she gets better soon! I'll be praying for her!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh no Brillo! poor baby! I don't even know what I would do if Paprika was feeling so sick! I hope she feels better soon, it's obvious you're doing the best that you can for her though!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I am sending fast recovery wishes Brillo's way! Poor baby, that just looks like such a miserable condition to be in! I can't even seem to find the words to tell you how much I hope your little girl gets better soon.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Poor Brillo! Warm thoughts and prayers are being sent to her.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

How is little Brillo today?


----------



## Brillo (Sep 23, 2010)

Her face seems to be less swollen but she doesn't seem to be getting physically better. Last night was a rough night of no sleep and checking on her constantly. She wouldn't take any water this morning but she did take the anti-biotic so maybe she'll take water in a little bit. She has a little bloody mucus around her right eye now though and the skin is irritated around it.

I'm not sure if i'm helping her or hurting her. Does anyone have experience in these situations? I wouldn't want to make any decisions on her life before I know if she is getting better or not. I also don't want to prolong her pain and suffering in the case she isn't turning around.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I know you said you got her sub-q of fluids, but did doc send you home with some? If you are comfortable with the procedure, I highly recommend sub-quing at home for hedgehogs that are dehydrated. It can take more than 1 sub-q to get them back on their feet.

Has your doc done a culture & sensitivity test yet on the wounds? If not, I'd ask doc if it would help. It may be that whatever is causing her wounds is antibiotic resistant and you are not using the correct drugs yet. I have seen this a couple of times now in my own hedgehogs. One of which had a horribly resistant strain of staph that required a shot to be administered.


----------



## Brillo (Sep 23, 2010)

The vet didn't send us home with any sub-Q fluids or even mention it. I'm currently injecting pain medication, so I don't see why it would be a problem. I keep telling them She isn't really accepting syringe fluids. I'm lucky if I can get a few cc's in her before she let's it spill out of her mouth. Same goes for the A/D food. They haven't cut me a break in the slightest way, we have been in there 3 times already this week. I'm at a loss of what to do or where to go from here.

Yes, one of the two vets who saw her did take scrape tests and ruled out mites and cancer. Said they saw only "superficial bacteria"

I spoke with the vet on the phone about euthanasia. He said it would be $120 and I would have to burry or dispose of her. I was strained finically even before this and now I'm even worse. But she is important and I'm trying to do everything I can for her. The vet also said that if I didn't want to go that route, I should keep giving her pain medication every three hours and let her go naturally.

I was trying to find a local rescue or help that could possibly help her more then I can... Because right about now I feel like I'm not doing a very good job. I just feel so helpless. It's so hard to see her like this. Did your hedgehogs have the same symptoms or in the same condition?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry you have to go through this. 
The Hedgehog Welfare Society [HWS] has a contact page, they are a great bunch of people who try to help as much as possible. Here is their site: http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/ 
If you really feel that you cannot provide the care needed, I suggest you contact them.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, poor, sweet Brillo! I feel so sorry for both you and her and I wish I had any advice at all. You are doing such a good job of trying to help her and I'm sorry you're having such a hard time with your vet's office.  I'll continue to keep you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

A culture and sensitivity test takes more than just a quick look under a microscope. They take a sample, grow it and if it grows they determine what the bacteria that is growing is and it will determine exactly what antibiotic kills it.

Where are you located? Maybe we can help find another veterinarian. $120 seems expensive to me for euthanasia. But honestly I don't remember what I paid last time I had to euthanize one of my quilled guys, I'm typically too upset to put that into the memory bank.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Try mixing a bit of water in with the a/d so she gets both at once. I usually use a shot glass a put in a little gob of a/d, then a bit of water, microwave for a few seconds and stir. Check the temp on the inside of your wrist. I have found over the years that they tend to accept watered down a/d, easier than they accept water on it's own. It's worth a try.

Do you have a heating pad under her bed area? It might help as they can get cold easy when sick. 

I agree that $120 is crazy for euthanasia. I think it's $45 or $49 here. 

Where do you live?


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

Is she taking food that has water added to it? She's getting some liquids that way which may be why she's refusing water. I feed Lulu with a syringe but she never takes water through it. You might try putting water on a spoon and dipping her snout in it. 

I had good luck getting Lulu to drink Ensure. She has a real sweet tooth, so the slightly sugary taste really appealed to her. She hurt herself on the wheel a few months back and she was pretty much one big open sore. She had that foul smell to her...kind of a bloody pie crust smell...and she just lay there without moving for almost a week. I fed her the Ensure and kept washing her sores and coating them lightly with polysporin, and she recovered.


----------



## Brillo (Sep 23, 2010)

Unfortunately she isn't taking watered down food or the 50% pedilyte 50% water mixture. I have been doing exactly what Nancy suggested for the last two weeks and she has refused food and fluids more and more each day. Yesterday and today she has completely stopped. 30 minutes ago I gave her pain medication, silvadene cream and fluids, she did not swallow any fluid. Bananas spark her interest and she smells around for it but won't show any more interest then just that.
I will pick up some ensure and see if it offers any success. Thank you for the suggestion.

She is still attempting to walk, but cant. She also can't seem to hold her head up when i support her in standing. 

I have a hot water bottle, wrapped in a sock laying beside her. Along with her favorite toy and two hand towels. (pictured below)

I just spoke with one other vet office that sees hedgehogs in my area (Winter Park, FL) and they said it would be $65 for the visit and $80 for euthanasia.

She is such a special, very social and loving hedgehog. It brings me to tears to watch her go through this. Thank you so much to everyone sending thoughts, prayers, suggestions and help. It truly means so much, to both her and myself.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I am glad that she has her favorite things around her and her favorite person taking care of her. Whatever happens, she is a lucky girl to be so loved and so well cared for. I will be thinking of her and hoping for the best!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I've been following this thread and praying for Brillo to pull through. That being said if she is suffering and you need financial help to let her cross please send me a pm or email me at [email protected] and I will help.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's such a generous offer Larry! You are so great to do that


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

I, too, can provide financial assistance if you need. I'm hoping you'll have a miracle and she can recover but I don't want her to suffer if a financial hardship is standing in the way of what you feel needs to be done. Continued {HUGS} to both you and to Brillo. Your sweet girl is beautiful even in her current state.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Contact one of the rescues on HWS. http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/rescue_list.htm I am sure they could help.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm sorry you and Brillo have to go through this 
I hope that she will pull through <3


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

My daughter made a video of us feeding Lulu, in case it would help Brillo.


----------



## Brillo (Sep 23, 2010)

Larry and Sheryl your overwhelming generosity has brought me to tears. All of the kind words and support everyone has offered is absolutely priceless. I will never have the words to express how much each of you have helped through this difficult time. You all hold a very special place in my heart.

I went to the store and bought Brillo Ensure and a heating pad. I tried the spoon feeding method that Judi recommended but had no luck. I used the syringe next and she is still just letting it sit in her mouth, not swallowing. Now that she is completely refusing food and liquids, I really have to consider her quality of life. For now, I just hope the pain medication, heating pad and prayers will comfort her.

Thank you again, from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

I am so sorry that Brillo is going through this, if she is taking her pain medication then it is a good sign still. 

If she is not swallowing on her own you need to help her along. With many animals you can gently rub her throat and this should make her swallow.

Get some sub q fluids from your vet and do it at home. She will need a few to get to feeling better and then she may start eating again with your assistance.

Until then and if she makes it tonight you can also ask the vet to insert a feeding tube, I've done this for puppies, kittens and small mammals. This will allow you to feed and give her water without her doing anything.

If you need any help please pm me.


----------



## Brillo (Sep 23, 2010)

It saddens me tremendously me to say that Brillo is gone. She was an amazing little creature and friend. She will be missed greatly.

Thank you all for everything.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that. I'm sure she will be missed. You were amazing trying to help her, I'm sure she will remember you whenever she is right now.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am sorry she has past, but is no longer suffering.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I had been watching this..hopeing for the best. I'm so sorry for your loss, you did everything you could for her.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. You did your best for her and I hope you can take a bit of comfort from the fact that her suffering is over. Big hugs!


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Brillo, my heart ached as I read this. My heart goes out to you, and you did the best you could don't ever think otherwise. RIP Brillo.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I am so so sorry to hear of Brillo's passing. She was a very special little girl to have so many people on the forum rooting for her. Please know we are all thinking about you at this difficult time.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Brillo  Reading thru this post it is obvious how much you loved and cherished your time with her. I hope you can take some comfort knowing she is out of pain, and that you were there to love and support her through her final stage. Hopefully Brillo is hunting down some mealies in hedgehog heaven. All our love and thoughts are going out to you!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, Brillo was a special hedgie and I can tell how loved she was


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

RIP Brillo.
Hugs Larry


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I am terribly sorry to hear that your little girl has passed, but also glad that her suffering is over. She was very special and had so many people thinking of her. Thank you so much for sharing photos and stories of Brillo with us!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry to hear about Brillo. I'm sure that she knew she was loved very much. My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that she's gone.

Please know that you did everything you could to help her and in some way, she knew that.

My heart goes out to you. 

Rest in peace, dear Brillo. 

Hugs to you, Brillo's mom.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss but am glad she is now happy and healthy over the bridge. She was a beautiful little girl. 

Hugs


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Brillo's story is so heartbreaking. They poor thing in the first pictures just broke my heart. In the last picture you posted she looked so loved and so comfortable. You made her as comfortable as possible and you did your very best for her, you fought for her till the end. That's all anyone can ask of you.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

First of all, I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved little girl. I am sorry for her pain and yours. But she is free and happy now with all her new friends and you should take comfort knowing that you cared for her and loved her and I am sure she knew that. It is wonderful to see the goodness in people and in this little community as people freely offered to help try to share some of your pain and burden as you so lovingly cared for your little girl.


----------



## Brillo (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the overwhelming support and comforting words. Brillo was such a fighter through this difficult time. Last night I could tell she had given it everything she had though. I let her know that it was ok to go and tried to make her as comfortable as possible. Her yellow duck and a warm cozy spot were two of her very favorite things. For the last four years she would drag her duck everywhere with her and sleep with it. It's so painful to look in her cage now and just see the little duck, without Brillo beside it. I really feel the heating pad, her duck and quite stillness provided her the comfort to know she didn't have to fight any longer. 

I will continue to stay an active member of this community. I truly hope that someday I can offer the same compassion and support that everyone showed Brillo and myself. I am forever grateful. 

May God bless each of you and your pets.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Awwwww. I'm sorry. I feel like  my eyes out.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your lost. I'd been following this thread every few hours. 
You did all you could and I know she knew just how loved she was.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Poor little Brillo, I'm so sorry it had to end this way...I know we were all hoping desperately for a happy outcome. Know that Brillo will always be with you, and she knew you loved her. You fought hard for her, she will never forget that.

If you need to talk, please don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Brillo was a wonderful little baby and a fighter, she was loved by you so much and you provided the best thing she needed, your compassion. She will be missed by many. Rest in Peace Brillo darling.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Poor baby. At least Brillo is not suffering anymore. I hope you're doing well.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Only just read this post, and it brought me to tears. Sending all my love and hugs. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

You were a great hedgie mommy
I'm sorry about Brillo
<3


----------



## mtkaren (Aug 5, 2009)

I only read these forums every month or so and caught this thread just now. I am SOOO very sorry you lost your sweet Brillo. I hope you find comfort in knowing she had such an amazing life with you. Hold on to those memories and she'll be at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for you. *hugs*


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I've been following this thread hoping the best for Brillo and hearing about the outcome saddens me  at least she's not suffering anymore

You're a wonderful hedgie parent!


----------

